# Fluffed up dove



## hkalcic (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello, 
I have two female doves (says the breeder but he didn't do a blood test).
One of them has spent most of the weekend fluffed up on the ground of the cage. She is eating and drinking. When I take her out of the cage she flies around and investigates the place a bit, then goes back to her spot on the ground. Her poops are suddenly about 4xs the size that is usual. Is she getting ready to lay an egg?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It is possible. Has she ever laid before? Does she have a mate or is she bonded to you or another bird? 

Make sure to keep her warm, allow her to bathe weather permitting and make sure she is getting calcium/D3. *


----------



## hkalcic (Jan 18, 2016)

She is bonded to another dove we were told is also a female so we are hoping this is an unfertilized egg. She has never laid before. She is indoors and it is nice and warm for her. What is the best way to get calcium into her system? Our pet store has none here so I assume we have to buy some online.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CalciBoost or Calcivet is a good supplement to put in the water a couple of times a week. Contains calcium and vitamin D3.


----------

